# 330Ci vs. E36 M3.....blaaaargh



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

CaliChris said:


> *After taking an hour long drive in it i've decided that it may be a little too much for me.*


Yeah, I kinda wish the steering was was adjustable. I fit in it without any problems, but I know some people who've made similar comments to yours regarding fit.

But anyway, if you think the M3 is a little too much, you should definitely be looking at the 330Ci or G35. Neither one will be as fast as your GS in straight acceleration, mind you...but they will be much more comfortable and somewhat easier to drive.


----------



## S A K E 2 M3 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hideehooooo neighbors. Wassup Jetfire, Congrats on your decision!

These are some great posts. I was in the market for a E46 as well before I bought my E36M. And I must say, it's been a great year

I wanted to respond to people's concerns with the G35C. As I had previously thought, the G35C is not going to be a luxury performance coupe for only $30k. Similar to the QX4, which is a more robust and marked up Pathfinder, the G35C will start around $30k for the Base model and will increase in price sharply with the different levels of trim. Ultimately, the Sport (highest) model, with the Brembo Brakes, 18in wheels, LSD, 6spd man tranny, and the whole 9 yards is estimated to cost $40k+. This is the one in the preview pics. Anything less than the Sport will simply be a luxury coupe with 5spd Auto tranny. More info on this can be found on the G35 forum or http:www.freshalloy.com .

Just wanted to clear up any questions or concerns. HTH


----------



## CaliChris (Jun 11, 2002)

S A K E 2 M3 said:


> *Hideehooooo neighbors. Wassup Jetfire, Congrats on your decision!
> 
> These are some great posts. I was in the market for a E46 as well before I bought my E36M. And I must say, it's been a great year
> 
> ...


Actually... Canadian pricing on the fully loaded sport model G35 Coupe with the brembos, sport suspension, 18" wheels, and 6-spd manual fully loaded w/ navigation and such comes out to 35-36 thousand (converted to US dollars)... Seeing as how the Canadian sedan was the same price as the US sedan we can assume the coupes will be the same. Someone at www.freshalloy.com actually has a dealer pricing sheet for the G35C.


----------

